# Lets see your Flickr photostream!



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all

How about posting a link to your Flickr accounts (or other public image sites!) to see what makes everyone tick??!!

Here's mine 

Lets see more :thumbsup:

John :wave:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice gallery.. love the Bonsai pics....


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like air guns much? lol Nice collection.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Photography is a hobby of mine, when I get the chance.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Ian


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

^thats a nice collection of photos Ian. Are you using HDR for the first three pics?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashcustomworks/

Mostly work stuff.


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

ash said:


> Mine is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashcustomworks/
> 
> Mostly work stuff.


WOW!! You get to make guitars!! :shocked:

That is an awsome job :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers, John :wave:


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Danny0663 said:


> ^thats a nice collection of photos Ian. Are you using HDR for the first three pics?


No HDR, I was just lucky the light was right.

There had been a storm the night before and I had not been sleeping too well of late,

so I combined my insomnia with my camera and took a walk down the road to see

if I could get a decent shot of a post storm sunrise.


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Malleus said:


> Photography is a hobby of mine, when I get the chance.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Ian


Beautiful pics Ian, Wish I was half as good with a camera :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers, john :wave:


----------

